# case 226



## reallygone (May 16, 2011)

Just bought 1986 Case/Ingersoll 226, it has Onan engine 18hp. Anyone have opinions about this mower?? I really just wanted the mower deck since I have a case 214 with the same deck. It also came with a snow blower which I will never use.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum RG! From what I've seen of those case mowers and I can vouch first hand on the greatness of those Onan engines as I have one in my John Deere, you've done very well! Now we just need to see some pictures!


----------



## will2818 (Jan 20, 2012)

*Snow*

You still have the snow blower for the tractor??


Will


----------

